# Two weeks since early miscarriage started pregnancy symptoms!???



## kelly1324

Okay so it might be all in my head... Infact I'm sure it must be cause it can't be possible this soon! 
But here's my story..

I found out I was pregnant on 16th July (when I expected my period as last period was 20th June -26day cycle on the dot) anyway, a week later on the 23rd July I started to miscarry, after having an internal exam the doctor said my cervix was still closed, but the day after I got my blood test results which confirmed I was miscarrying (hcg24 progesterone1.1) the bleeding stopped on 2nd August, we've had unprotected sex almost everyday since (sorry about being graphic but he has pulled out everytime except for on the 4-5th August
Which if I count the first day of my miscarriage as my standard 26day cycle is around ovulation day. Anyway my cm is lotiony and has been as far as I know for two days.. But what has been making me think I am pregnant is the nausea... I've had nausea for two days now, lower back pains and vivid dreams, with the last preg I had vivid dreams, constipation, night sweats, fatigue, sore bbs and no sickness (I was only 5weeks on the dot and all my symptoms stopped when I started bleeding) 
I never did another blood test as I did a digital test on last day of bleeding which came back negative and the doctor said there was no point as that just confirmed things. I just want to know if anyone else has had the same thing? I feel I really could be pregnant again! Thank you for reading my life story (I can talk a lot!


----------



## needalilman

Sorry for your loss. Idk, it's kind of early for any symptoms. If you have already o'd it's too early for implantation to have taken place. To my understanding you ususally o about 2wks after a mc but every woman is different so I guess it's possible, but if you just stopped bleeding on the second I don't think you've already o'd, but hey stranger things have been known to happen. Good luck!!!!


----------



## lisalee1

It is possible that you may have ovulated, but it seems very early to be having symptoms. As the previous poster said, if you ovulated, implantation couldn't have taken place yet. 

I happen to be currently pregnant after a natural MC and didn't have a period in between. I ovulated about 14-15 days after the sac passed. 

Good luck hun! I hope you get a sticky one soon!


----------



## kelly1324

Today is day 27 after miscarriage started and normally y period would be due today, I got two faint bfps this morning.... is that possible?? Xx


----------



## Ellerick

I hope for you that you are... Reading about your loss was so simmilar to me. I found out I was pregnant in July too. We did the BD on our 5 year anniversary 7/7/12 and within 1 week I knew I was pregnant. Had all your symptoms the dreams were unreal and i'm not sure if you've heard Ed Sherans song called Small Bump but I woke up with that in my head each day?! Weird I know. I was so happy until 6th August when I miscarried. I know exactly how you feel. :-( Been told to wait for 1 full cycle but my body says do it? My dates today will be the same as yours were on 4-5th when he didnt pull out of you. Will be interseting to see if you are...so fingers crossed for you lets hope that nature has took it's course there is every possibility that you are.


----------



## kelly1324

I really do think I am! I will test again tomorrow and keep you updated... I'm so sorry you've been through the same it's really one of the most horrible things I've ever had Togo through! :( on a better note if this turns out to be good news at least it gives you some hope! Xx


----------



## mandigrace1

I'm so sorry about your loss. Before my mc, I started having symptoms early, the vivid dreams were my biggest symptom and they started about 7 dpo (even though my Dr said symptoms cannot start that early). It really sounds like you got your BFP!:happydance:
I had a mc on 7 Aug and my HCG was already at 13. I didn't start using opks until 14 Aug, thinking there was no way I would o that early. It was neg, but that afternoon I had ovulation cramps. I don't know if they were real or just some left over hormones. My DH and I bd on 11 and 12 Aug, then he went out of town, I'm unreasonably upset that I might have missed this month! 

Sounds like there are a few of us in about the same boat, hopefully we will all get our BFPs soon! I love reading happy stories, it's keeping me sane through such a difficult time!


----------



## beautifulday

I can't wait to find out your test results! 

I was 7 weeks PG and had a natural mc that started on July 27th. I'm pretty sure I ovulated last week and this week I've been having what seem like early pregnancy symptoms. I am so bloated today that I feel like I have a preggo belly already and earlier in the week I had what felt like period cramps but I didn't get my period. I'm nearly 100% convinced that I'm pregnant but it's too early to test. If I really did OV last week then the soonest I could test would be sometime next week.


----------



## amjon

kelly1324 said:


> Today is day 27 after miscarriage started and normally y period would be due today, I got two faint bfps this morning.... is that possible?? Xx

It could still be left over from you MC. I had hcg still for about 6 weeks after, so it can kind of linger. The only way to know is to get two blood tests at least a couple days apart to see if they are going up/ doubling or going down.


----------



## kwater

Sorry for your losses everyone, i too had a mmc in july followed by and erpc on the 26 i ovulated 2 weeks following erpc weve been doing the deed im hoping im pregnant too the last week im getting vivid dreams which i do when im pregnant, the last cuple of days im rally hot and sweaty no nausea or sore boobs though. Keep us posted and i will too nice to chat to women that had erpc same time as me xx


----------



## kelly1324

Well I had been getting straight bfns till Friday no matter how much squinting I did there was no line and all on the same brand of tests (cheapy Internet early 10mlu pink dye sticks) I don't know if it means anything but I only thought to use opk from around cd 14 and they have been positive or faint positive everyday till now 
(all by same brand) I got faint but definitely there positives on hpt yesterday 4times throughout the day and this morning I've got the same twice! (poas addict) I've still got sore bbs, slight nausea in waves and every now and then I'm repulsed by certain smells I'd never normally notice (liquid eyeliner being one!?) I've got back pain all the time and slight cramps every now and then.. Still no af! I'm
Going to visit the doctor tomorrow and get her to test me. I still haven't told my partner as I don't want to get his hopes up! I'm really really hoping the lot of you have some kind of joy soon I really do as i know how upsetting it all is! :( love to you all and I shall keep you all updated! Xxx


----------



## kelly1324

Just done a dark bfp I'm convinced this is it! :D if so then it really is possible to feel symptoms not long after ovulation! :D I'm not sure if it's just because I hadn't long been pregnant and knew what to look for but I've definitely sensed it! And this time I feel better about it where as before I just knew I wasn't going to have a baby at the end of it! Constantly felt rubbish! Xxxx


----------



## lisalee1

That's wonderful news Kelly! Congrats! H&H 9 mths!


----------



## mandigrace1

Congrats, Kelly! I know Dr say it is impossible because your hormones haven't changed yet, but I think you can have symptoms within a few days of being preggo. Of course, it goes against every medical article I've read, but I don't know how else to explain how the months you end up with a BFP just feel different from the start.


----------



## Ellerick

My fingers are crossed for you... Good luck with the test tomorrow.... I have a gut feeling that I am ready now. It might be in my head but my instincts were right about being pregnant within days. We've decided to go for it and see what happens. We weren't trying initially but as it happens we were over the moon when we found out. Lets hope we get some light at the end of the tunnel :) because it really is the most horrendous time what we have all just been through. Xx


----------



## Ellerick

Nooo I didn't get your news earlier it's only just popped through on my screen?..... CONGRATS KELLY... That is brill news . there is hope yet for us all xxx


----------



## kelly1324

hi all, just to keep you all updated, i have done a digital clearblue this morning... it came up pregnant 1-2 .... after 5 more pink dye positives i have done another cb and it now says 3-4.

anyway, visit to doctor wasnt as i had expected... but they have recently hired a load of new young drs so im not sure how experienced they are or whatever... anyway.. i went in this morning and told her about cb that said 1-2weeks, her first thought was that its leftover hcg from miscarriage but she then changed her mind after she saw id had numerous negatives till this weekend.. she then said shed go and check with her senior and see what she said about having a blood test (id demanded one) anyway when she came back she said i could have a blood test or i could retest with cb next week and see what it said... if it said 1-2 weeks again i could assume im miscarrying again and if it said 2-3 weeks then she will start booking me in with midwives and things... anyway.. i came home did another test this evening which now says im 2-3 weeks... god knows whats happend there! my only guess is that im in between weeks (4 n half maybe) andthats the reason in change of hormone omount or something?? so i had the blood test and have to go in again on thursday. i really want to be happy about all of this but im not sure how i should feel! xx


----------



## Laubull

Kelly congratulations it sounds like you're pregnant and your hcg is progressing very fast, imagine if it was twins!

Try not to worry about the doctors, if it's not a textbook case they panic and say its impossible. Try and relax, Thursday will be here before you know it.

Will you get your results from today tomorrow?

X


----------



## kelly1324

Laubull said:


> Kelly congratulations it sounds like you're pregnant and your hcg is progressing very fast, imagine if it was twins!
> 
> Try not to worry about the doctors, if it's not a textbook case they panic and say its impossible. Try and relax, Thursday will be here before you know it.
> 
> Will you get your results from today tomorrow?
> 
> X

haha i think id absolutely pee myself right there and then if i found out i was having twins!! (it did cross my mind! haha) 

no i think they said it can take up to a week for results to come back but ill be ringing them again tomorrow just to see anyway! (i cant do all this waiting around!! haha)


----------



## Laubull

A week, that's ridiculous! I hope they come through sooner


----------



## kelly1324

Laubull said:


> A week, that's ridiculous! I hope they come through sooner

i know!! my last results got lost!! but ill kep everyone posted anyway!! it gives you all hope that you can get your bfp after a miscarriage! :) xx


----------



## Ellerick

why does it all have to be so complicated! It's just a waiting game and then we have to wait 9 months worrying until the bundle of joy is in our arms at last :) Well Kelly it certainly sounds like you are pregnant   well done at least thats one thing thats happened quickly god how much of a relief it wud be once the doctor CAN actually confirm things in black and white for you. In the meantime try and take your mind off it (lol as hard as that is) and let the time fly by. 
(I defo am OV so lets see if I follow in your shoes in 2 weeks?) xxx


----------



## kelly1324

Ellerick said:


> why does it all have to be so complicated! It's just a waiting game and then we have to wait 9 months worrying until the bundle of joy is in our arms at last :) Well Kelly it certainly sounds like you are pregnant   well done at least thats one thing thats happened quickly god how much of a relief it wud be once the doctor CAN actually confirm things in black and white for you. In the meantime try and take your mind off it (lol as hard as that is) and let the time fly by.
> (I defo am OV so lets see if I follow in your shoes in 2 weeks?) xxx


i know!! you are so right!! i dont think ill stop worrying till he/she is here now! i definately feel better than i did last time i was pregnant though! last time i just knew i wasnt going to have a baby at the end of it.. this time feels so different! :D :D 
yay!! you get BDing like mad now then and hopefully ill be commenting on your thread in a fortnight too!  wish you loads of luck and im throwing my baby dust your way! - keep me updated ! :D xxx


----------



## Maregracy

I just started to get some pregnancy symptoms 3weeks after chemical pregnancy bleeding. I never felt like I ovulated though. However for the past three days I have had the most minimal brown discharge, can't even call it bleeding. I am hopeful that it's implantation bleeding. Today I feel very warm, like I did with my last pregnancy. My nipples are really sore today. So we shall see! Good luck to you! I have another week to test, since I have no idea when I ovulated and I don't want to get false negatives by testing too early.


----------



## kelly1324

Maregracy said:


> I just started to get some pregnancy symptoms 3weeks after chemical pregnancy bleeding. I never felt like I ovulated though. However for the past three days I have had the most minimal brown discharge, can't even call it bleeding. I am hopeful that it's implantation bleeding. Today I feel very warm, like I did with my last pregnancy. My nipples are really sore today. So we shall see! Good luck to you! I have another week to test, since I have no idea when I ovulated and I don't want to get false negatives by testing too early.

I don't mean to give you false hope or anything but I didn't think I'd ovulated and I literally had unprotected sex once! Think my give away was the nausea at night which sometimes wakes me up! And my left breast feels bruised at the side xx


----------



## Laubull

Kelly you are right, it's given me hope! I started to miscarry on Monday 13th, my levels were 71, I then lost a significant amount of blood that night. By Friday my levels were 11 so just got to POAS Friday to double check it's negative. I've stopped bleeding now and started to have twinges on my RHS side yesterday (my ectopic side) so I am hoping that's a positive sign things are starting to happen. Lets hope DH is up for it tonight, I think he's probably worried it's a bit soon but I feel ready.

x


----------



## kelly1324

Laubull said:


> Kelly you are right, it's given me hope! I started to miscarry on Monday 13th, my levels were 71, I then lost a significant amount of blood that night. By Friday my levels were 11 so just got to POAS Friday to double check it's negative. I've stopped bleeding now and started to have twinges on my RHS side yesterday (my ectopic side) so I am hoping that's a positive sign things are starting to happen. Lets hope DH is up for it tonight, I think he's probably worried it's a bit soon but I feel ready.
> 
> x

Well I worked mine out from day one of bleeding... And according to dates I ovulated around normal times (12 days after bleeding started as I have 26day cycle) we only had unprotected sex that once and I clearly just knew from around 3dpo as I've mentioned! I'm excited but can't help but feel mega anxious, taking note of every ache or pain I get in my belly! - kinda wish I could just forget I'm pregnant for a bit as I don't want to stress! - did you feel like that with your second pregnancy!?? Ps something else I want to know if anyone else had?? - a week before I miscarried I had really bad "sciatic" nerve pains from my groin down my right leg to my knee, I was just wondering if anyone else had that and of it was related? I know I shouldn't be livin in the past but I'd just like to know! Xxx


----------



## Laubull

I am going to base my cycle on that too, I normally O CD19, which would mean 1st September, but I will keep charting and tracking my CM for any other signs. It would be fantastic if I could conceive straight after the miscarriage but we shall see.

With my second pregnancy I was worried to begin with but I started to feel much worse so I was being positive, it's a good sign, things must be going right but obviously they weren't :-( I don't think there is any textbook case as to how you feel and what will happen though.

Funny you mention the nerve thing, we went for a walk 5/6 days before I miscarriage and I thought I pull my groin muscle on my right leg......I wonder, I will have to ask Google now!!

x


----------



## Maregracy

I am only 8dpo (at the most, since I am not sure when I ovulated).... And last night I took a frer and got a faiiiiint line once it dried out of the case, lol.. But this morning I got a verrrrry faint line within the ten minute mark, in the case. I am super nauseous too today. I wasn't going to test but I couldn't help it.. It's still a squinter, we shall seeee!!! I didn't even want to be pregnant this month because I am working on a room painting, (and after my miscarriage was ready to give up!). I think the TWW is the best and worst feeling of it all. It's so exciting not knowing.


----------



## Laubull

Ohhh Maregracy I hope it is positive and sticky for you 

I have a good feeling about this thread, I hope we all get BFPs and sticky beans following our heartache.

x


----------



## kelly1324

Laubull said:


> Ohhh Maregracy I hope it is positive and sticky for you
> 
> I have a good feeling about this thread, I hope we all get BFPs and sticky beans following our heartache.
> 
> x

Yes I googled it and found there's a few people who said the same about the nerve thing whih is bloody brilliant cuz now I'm monitoring leg pain do much I think I'm making it hurt! Haha! 

I so hope this is a lucky thread! We all deserve some good luck I think! Xxx


----------



## Maregracy

I still haven't had af show up, funny. The faint lines were just indent lines (when I took them out of the case I saw what I was looking at). However today, which I am guessing based on OPKs, I am about 8dpo, I had a real faint line, not an indent. Culd still be an evaporation line, but tomorrow I am pretty sure I will get a more clear answer! Don't have symptoms, just no af, and feel rather Ill, like a cold. The spotting dragged on forever it seemed!! So definitely not implantation. Hope your bean is still sticking!


----------



## Laubull

I CANNOT believe this! Just over 4 weeks after my miscarriage and I just got 1-2 weeks pregnant on a CB digi! Ahhhhh so happy, surprised but obviously cautious, please let it be third time lucky for me 

Baby dust to all!

X


----------



## Maregracy

My line was a tad darker today, and showed up right away, on frer. My IC are still negative. I am about 6wks post miscarriage. Never had a cycle after though.. Hopefully tomorrow I can take a digital.. Congrats on your bfp!!


----------



## Laubull

Ohhh Maregrace it's so exciting, if a line is showing on a FRER I'd say thats a good sign, when will you test with a digital?

x


----------



## Maregracy

My line is faint still, so I am thinking Friday? I had good luck with digi gold just a day after my first real line on frer. So I think Friday would be safe :). But in the meantime I hope my IC start showing something, they re the pink wondfo with hcg writing on it. Stark white still. Can't believe we are both pregnant after m/c. It's scary, but exciting..


----------



## Laubull

I think Friday sounds good. I did a cheapie too and there was barely a sign but the CB digi came up positive so I wouldn't worry too much. Plus FRERs are meant to be really sensitive 

Scary but exciting, I sooooooo want this to stick, PLEASE god, PLEASEEEEE!

Keep me posted! Have you got any symptoms?

x


----------



## MrsDoxie

you and Kelly1324 are giving me hope...this is my first time posting and i have reading the threads for awhile now...i had a MMC and finally a sedated D&C on 8/16/2012. We are waiting for AF to show up to start trying again. But i have a feeling i am ovulating now...part of me wants to try and the other part is scared!!! Congratulations on your BFP!!!


----------



## Maregracy

Not really... I am sick with a legitimate cold, but was extremely exhausted for a couple days prior, I am assuming that it's not pregnancy related. 

Are you having any? What made you test?


----------



## Maregracy

MrsDoxie said:


> you and Kelly1324 are giving me hope...this is my first time posting and i have reading the threads for awhile now...i had a MMC and finally a sedated D&C on 8/16/2012. We are waiting for AF to show up to start trying again. But i have a feeling i am ovulating now...part of me wants to try and the other part is scared!!! Congratulations on your BFP!!!

. I hear you are really fertile after a m/c. I didn't need a d and c though, not sure if they advise against it or not. Either way, at least we know we can get pregnant, now we just need one that sticks!


----------



## Laubull

Kelly I was of the opinion that if my body ovulates then it must be ready, but I'm not necessarily right! Either way I hope you get your BFP soon 

Maregracy, Sunday I started to think ummmm I just feel blurghhhh, thought it could be a hangover but then Monday didn't change. I've also got sore boobs and have been having lots of twinges and pulling sensations in my tummy and back.

Fingers crossed!

X


----------



## Maregracy

Well, I guess my lines were evaps, nothing on frer today, not even a hint :(. I am about 9 or 10 dpo, if I even ovulated. I know I have a few more days left this cycle, but I do feel discouraged!


----------



## Laubull

Oh Maregracy, how annoying :-( FRERs are meant to be really good so I am surprised you've had 2 evaps.

When is AF due? Maybe wait a couple of days?

This baby making malarky is not easy.

Hugs x


----------



## Maregracy

I am guessing af is due the 17th.

Yea, I think I make it more complicated than it needs to be :)
I hope after this cycle I will have learned my lesson about early testing and just wait it out awhile longer.


----------



## Laubull

Well wait and see if AF comes on Monday, if not then test Tuesday. It is always best to wait until your late to test but there are very few people out there who manage it, I know I can't.

Sending baby dust your way.

x


----------



## amjon

Laubull said:


> I CANNOT believe this! Just over 4 weeks after my miscarriage and I just got 1-2 weeks pregnant on a CB digi! Ahhhhh so happy, surprised but obviously cautious, please let it be third time lucky for me
> 
> Baby dust to all!
> 
> X

Did you already have a BFN or had blood levels done because mine took nearly 6 weeks to drop, so would have had BFP if I tested at 4 weeks?


----------



## Laubull

Amjon, I had my levels done as soon as I started to bleed, the bean had obviously already gone as I was only 71, then went to 24 and a couple of days later a pregnancy test gave me a negative result. I've also been temping so can see I ovulated 18 days after my mc, you don't ovulate if your body still thinks its pregnant. So it looks like I have conceived before AF, yeaaa!

x


----------



## mummy2o

I'm in the same boat as you guys. Not actually pregnant yet, but I think I have conceived as I have a cold and sleeping more, which also happen last time I became pregnant. But I'm not 100% sure and I still need to wait. However, I do get a lot of colds so this could just be one of them :).


----------



## HannahGemini

All I have found myself doing is reading these forums for the last 2 years. I am very similar, I miscarried about 3 weeks ago and already I feel pregnant again. Defo ovulated 8 days ago, but I got strong pregnancy symptoms started at 4/5 dpo? 
Stronger than a few weeks ago when I was pregnant, perhaps thats because I still have the hormone in my system? Although that doesnt explain no symptoms at all since the day of the miscarriage. EEK confusing.
Anyway congrats on your recent positive, here's hoping:thumbup: for mine


----------



## kelly1324

Awe I am sorry I haven't been on here a while!! But just to keep you all updated! I'm still preggo, I had a scan at what I thought to be 6+4 by bleeding dates but baby measured 6+1 and had a heartbeat. Then I had another yesterday at 8 weeks by last scan and baby measured 7+5 but had a lovely heartbeat! Apparently it's normal to measure off a bit jn the early days but naturally it's got me worried! I do hope you girls all get pregnant again I really do! But please be ready! I've been a complete nervous wreck the last few weeks!! Xxxx


----------



## MajorBee

This has been a lovely hopeful thread to find. I just had my first mc (at 5wks pregnant - took a week to mc) and I'm all keen and ready to start TTC straight away! Got fingers and toes crossed that I get as lucky as Kelly & Lau and can start feeling crampy & nauseous in a few weeks due to a BFP!!


----------



## Babyhead

I know this is an old post but I was just wondering how all you ladies got on? I'm in the same position now As you all were back then and would really like to hear how your all doing. Xxx


----------



## LynneK

Babyhead said:


> I know this is an old post but I was just wondering how all you ladies got on? I'm in the same position now As you all were back then and would really like to hear how your all doing. Xxx


Hi mrs, I was literally about to ask the same. We had a MMC and D&C on the 9th June and have been trying since. Unfortunately I don't feel pregnant (or have any of the symptoms I had last time) but I'm praying for us to have a miracle. When did u go through ur miscarriage? How ru x


----------

